# Purple accessories??? Need pictures



## tuckerjt07 (Dec 18, 2014)

Will purple and pink work? There's a black Infinite Edge laying here that has that set up on it.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

Have to get pics of my friends bow up


----------



## tuckerjt07 (Dec 18, 2014)

You can't really see it but the sling mount is muddy girl.


----------



## MHouse (Mar 29, 2015)

That's similar to what I have in mind. I've seen some black bows with purple and they always look sharp. I'd love to see green camo with purple accessories to see which direction I for sure want to go before I have him order my bow. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## lilpooh31 (Nov 15, 2013)

Love the purple and green.


----------



## MHouse (Mar 29, 2015)

That's cool! Green looks good with the purple on black.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

That's her sling colors , and she just ordered a string set with those colors and silver servings


----------



## MHouse (Mar 29, 2015)

When she get the string on will you post another picture? This is a lot of $ on a teacher budget so I want to make sure I'm going to be happy with whatever I end up ordering. Thanks!


----------



## Bow Bunny (Jan 28, 2005)

I forgot I had an AT account.
My husband posted my bow here:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2133496&p=1068856544#post1068856544
I have the purple Mathews items, string and sling are purple and teal, and you can just barely see my Easton field quiver.


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

wifes vector 32 I did up for her had it dipped in muddy girl and I built the rest purple qad , purple limb savers, purple bow jax , she loves it.


----------



## Jenmak (Mar 24, 2015)

rob-c, she's lucky to have you. Nice customizations


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

Jenmak said:


> rob-c, she's lucky to have you. Nice customizations


thanks but I am the lucky one, she has to put with me:embara:


----------



## MHouse (Mar 29, 2015)

How well does the finish hold up on the bow you had dipped???


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

good i had it done last spring and between 3-d and hunting season its still going strong. my guy that dipped it he used a automotive satin clear coat.


----------



## clintmilt7 (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey nice job sir!
If you don't mind me asking, what did he charge you to dip and clear coat the bow?


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

clintmilt7 said:


> Hey nice job sir!
> If you don't mind me asking, what did he charge you to dip and clear coat the bow?


if I remember right he charged $65 for just the riser.


----------



## kellystan48 (Jan 8, 2014)

Here is my Hoyt Charger with Realtree camo and purple accessories! Almost have it just about perfect!


----------

